# Savannah International Boat Show



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Gives you all an excuse to come visit 

Sounds like someone needs to go fishing, bad! ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

LOL Yea! That's the truth


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

We will be going this year as well...
Looking forward to showing off our stuff in GA.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Yay!


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Interesting


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

This weekend!! I'll be there first thing Saturday morning... Can't wait


----------

